# Wifi Issues



## Nasty64 (Sep 17, 2011)

My new GT2 7.0 seems to occasionally disconnect and reconnect to my wifi spontaneously -- even when the signal is strong. It doesn't happen with any of my other devices. I'm on the latest firmware. Is anyone else seeing this?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lastiko (May 12, 2012)

this is one of the flaws on galtab 2...mine is also like that...probably in the next update samsung will fix this issue


----------



## Nasty64 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

I noticed this as well with the stock tw but have not noticed it with kangorade. I would say try dsb kernel and see if that fixes it (it may just be a kernel issue) or try and non-tw rom like kangorade, aokp or cm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Not having that issue with my new tab. It could be relatdd to the type of AP/router you have. Try setting a static ip to see if it persists.

Sent from my 7" Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

This issue is there is many phones as well, especially the latest Samsung phones using ICS. Most people have been able to fix the issue by setting a proper DHCP lease time in their router settings. If your router doesnt have an entry for DHCP lease time then your SOL (like the Verizon Fios modem/router).


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Never mind as I :face pound:

sent from kangorade 40.5 v6'd gtab2 TEAM AOKP


----------

